# Alternative Suchmaschinen

## Necoro

Angestiftet durch einen Heise Artikel probiere ich mal ixquick als neue Suchmaschine aus  :Smile: . Bin gespannt ob sie im Alltagsgebrauch sinnvolle Ergebnisse liefert...

Gibt es sonst noch gute Suchmaschinen, die außerdem nicht gleich meine Lebensgeschichte speichern?

Ach - und ich votiere dafür, googlen durch (das Internet) greppen zu ersetzen  :Razz:  - das ist a) linux-typischer und b) neutral was die Suchengine angeht  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Gibt es sonst noch gute Suchmaschinen, die außerdem nicht gleich meine Lebensgeschichte speichern?

 

Wenn es nur darum geht, kannst Du auch http://www.scroogle.org/ nehmen, ich hab es als Suchfeld in meinem Opera.

 *Quote:*   

> Ach - und ich votiere dafür, googlen durch (das Internet) greppen zu ersetzen  - das ist a) linux-typischer und b) neutral was die Suchengine angeht 

 

Aber auch etwas *huestel* ressourcenintensiver, falls MS auf die Idee kommt, es so zu implementieren.  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   Gibt es sonst noch gute Suchmaschinen, die außerdem nicht gleich meine Lebensgeschichte speichern? 
> 
> Wenn es nur darum geht, kannst Du auch http://www.scroogle.org/ nehmen, ich hab es als Suchfeld in meinem Opera.

 

Naja ... das sieht so nach Hack aus^^ (frei nach dem Motto: "Das Auge isst mit"   :Cool:  )

----------

## Knieper

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Naja ... das sieht so nach Hack aus^^ (frei nach dem Motto: "Das Auge isst mit"   )

 

Laeuft aber schon fuenf Jahre und aus dem Suchfeld heraus muss ich mich ja nicht mit der Startseite abgeben.  :Wink:  Die Blinki-kde-fraktion darf natuerlich ein extra css zuweisen und sich darin austoben.

----------

## 69719

http://www.clusty.com/

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> http://www.clusty.com/

 

 *Clusty Privacy Policy wrote:*   

> We do collect limited non-personally identifying information that your browser makes available. This log information includes your Internet Protocol address, browser type, browser language, referral data, the date and time of your query and one or more cookies (described below) that may uniquely identify your browser.

 

Und auch kein Wort über Speicherfristen ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

MetaGer gibt es auch immer noch, sogar mit Gnome/KDE-Version.

----------

## b3cks

Schreibt euch doch einen Wrapper ala goosh.  :Wink: 

----------

## papahuhn

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> MetaGer gibt es auch immer noch, sogar mit Gnome/KDE-Version.

 

Wo ist denn die Gnome-Version, ich seh nur die KDE-Oberfläche?

----------

## schmutzfinger

live.com  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

http://www.metager2.de (nutze ich i.d.R immer als erste Anlaufstelle)

http://metacrawler.de/

Grüße

----------

## slick

Suchmaschine zum selbst mitmachen: YaCy

http://yacy.de/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yacy

 *Quote:*   

> YaCy is a scalable personal web crawler and web search engine. One YaCy installation can store more than 10 million documents, but in a community of search peers YaCy can provide a search index of unlimited size.

 

 *Quote:*   

> YaCy is an open-source product, released under the GPL (version 2). The software is developed by numerous developers (see column on the right) and hosted as SVN-archive at BerliOS. 

 

----------

## Knieper

Wie? Ich kann einen eigenen Knoten aufmachen und auf alle Abfragen mit "www.geilesexhippe.de" antworten und keiner macht etwas dagegen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Yippie... das Suchmaschinen-Spiel:

Also mir fallen da noch welche ein

Ditto.com für die Bildersuche. (Ist aber leider nicht so gut wie die von dem großen Konkurrenten.)

Vivisimo sowas wie Clusty...

Und mir fällt da ein, einen yacy-Knoten wollte ich auch noch aufsetzen. Eine angeblich feine Sache das.

Ich bevorzuge aber auch metagear und metacawler.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *slick wrote:*   

> Suchmaschine zum selbst mitmachen: YaCy
> 
> http://yacy.de/
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yacy
> ...

 

Gerade wollte ich yacy (nach diesem Howto) auf meinem Server ausprobieren und muss feststellen das es das overlay von deruwe.de nicht mehr gibt?

Gibt es alternativen?

Grüße

----------

## slick

Ja, leider wird das Gentoo-Ebuild nicht mehr gepflegt. Der slick, der sich dafür zuständig fühlte, hat wohl chronischen Zeitmangel. 

Du kannst entweder das SVN auschecken oder das vorkompilierte tar.gz auspacken. Das ganze ist in Java geschrieben und braucht nicht weiter im System integriert werden. Einzig ein eigenes Init-Script wäre eine feine Sache, Beispiele liegen aber bei und müßten nur für Gentoo angepaßt werden.

EDIT: Was älter, aber wems hilft:  Bug #100108

 * http://yacy.de/index.html  wrote:*   

> YaCy Release 0.59 for Linux/Mac
> 
> Installation: just decompress the archive and run the start script, then open http://localhost:8080. Needs Java 1.5

 

Sollte sich jemand finden der das ganze zukünftig Gentooseitig betreuen möchte, möge sich bitte bei mir melden (am besten PN hier).

----------

## Necoro

Ok ... ixquick hat sich nicht als das Gelbe vom Ei herausgestellt (hab mich erwischt wie ich immer wieder explizit auf Google gegangen bin, um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu bekommen). Jetzt versuche ich mal MetaGer2  :Smile: 

Dort hab ich auch schon einen Bug (?) gefunden: Suchterme mit einem "+" (zB C++ reference) bringen eine weiße Seite als Ergebnis ^^. Habs mal an den technischen Kontakt geschickt und schaue was wiederkommt  :Smile: 

/edit: Gleiches gilt für "*", "(", "[" und ")". Außerdem hat der Punkt die gleiche funktion wie in regexps. Irgendein Parser ist da kaputt  :Smile: 

----------

## tost

Was mich an Metager2 stört ist zum einen, dass die Ergebnisse nicht in einem Cache bspw. von Google oder Yahoo! betrachtet werden können und das das suchen nach Strings scheinbar nicht möglich ist.

Gerade das ist aber bei Fehlermeldungen hilfreich und gerade bei alten Foren oder Seiten, die jetzt so nicht mehr existieren bin ich mit Metager2 dann irgendwie aufgeschmissen und verwende dann doch Google / Yahoo! mit dem Cache.

Oder auch wenn ich nach exakten Fehlermeldungen suchen möchte. Da bietet mir Metager2 keine wirklich guten Ergebnisse.

Grüße

----------

## Rene-dev

Ich hab mal von http://alltheweb.com/ gehört, aber nie wirklich benutzt.

auserdem gibt es noch yahoo und http://www.fireball.de/

Rene

----------

## Knieper

http://www.cuil.com/

----------

## schachti

 *tost wrote:*   

> Was mich an Metager2 stört ist zum einen, dass die Ergebnisse nicht in einem Cache bspw. von Google oder Yahoo! betrachtet werden können

 

Dann ist vielleicht https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1700 für Dich interessant.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> Dann ist vielleicht https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1700 für Dich interessant.

 

Funktioniert tadellos. Danke für den prima Tipp  :Cool: 

Grüße

----------

